# BLT: How Quickly Does it Get Fully Booked in the Fall



## komosatp (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in the early stages of planning for my 2012 trip.  I'm thinking of either renting points again or finally buying into DVC.

So my question is, how quickly does the BLT get fully booked in mid-September to mid-November period.? Does it fill up completely during the 'home-resort' booking window, or do non-BLT owners get the chance to book at the 7 month mark...and is there a good amount of inventory at that time?

I was pleasantly surprised that when I booked my end-of-October trip this year that the BLT was available.  I made my reservation on March 16 for a October 22 check-in.  Was this unusual or closer to the norm?

If my luck was unusual, then I'd probably delay my purchase until next summer or so.  But if it highly likely that I can secure the week I want during the last few weeks of the home resort period, then I might pull the trigger in the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 3, 2011)

komosatp said:


> I'm in the early stages of planning for my 2012 trip.  I'm thinking of either renting points again or finally buying into DVC.
> 
> So my question is, how quickly does the BLT get fully booked in mid-September to mid-November period.? Does it fill up completely during the 'home-resort' booking window, or do non-BLT owners get the chance to book at the 7 month mark...and is there a good amount of inventory at that time?
> 
> ...



I have not tried to book BLT, but from what I hear, it depends on the view. Standard views have very few rooms and go in the home resort periode. MK views are the next popular group, Lake view is last. I don't think you'd have any problem getting into a lake view in the 7mo booking window.


----------



## logan115 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're looking to go in October it may be a bit dicey as the Food and Wine festival takes place during that time.  Availability at any resort is sketchy at best once you get into July.  

If you have firm dates and know what resort you want to stay at and are renting points, try to find someone with BLT points and have them book within the home resort window.  If you're looking to buy DVC points, start looking for contracts as it can take about 6 weeks from the time you make the offer, have it go through DVC's ROFR, you close, and then are finally put into the system.  Lots of reports of ROFR only taking a few days or a week late, but historically it was not uncommon for DVC to take all 30 days to make their decision.  Perhaps the shorter ROFR will be the new norm (hopefully), but no guarantees.

Should you buy, but not at BLT, once you own a contract you can get BLT points transferred into your account and book the trip yourself (assuming you find someone with BLT points to transfer).

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## komosatp (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks.

If I buy, it will be at the BLT.  So if I get started soon I think I'd still be in the home resort window when the process is finished.


----------



## logan115 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's some resale data on BLT from a thread over on the Disboards.

PASSED - BLT (2060): 
Johnsbelt-------- 50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------ 50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze----------- 70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih----------- 50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) --- 30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier----- 80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------ 60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)

Full thread can be found here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2661661&page=95

Good luck,

Chris


----------

